
Finding Freelance Analytics Work - hkiely
Where is the best place to find freelance data analytics projects posted?
======
aintxt
upwork.com only the place, where I've found projects for analysis.

for training and portfolio one can post his works on powerbi/tableau
galleries, as for me.

but the question is open for me also

